# iandm



## iandm (May 23, 2011)

We are contemplating the financial viability of importing a car we own in the UK into Cyprus for our use for some six months of the year comparing to buying locally. I have heard there is a company that ships them out of Bristol for a very low figure of some €260 and then charges some €30 -60 at the Limassol end to get it through customs. Does anyone out there know of this company or indeed has individual knowledge of tried and tested companies.
Thanks


----------



## ellados (Dec 8, 2010)

I know of someone who does imports, not sure of what fixed charges there are though.
If you are interested then please send me a pm / or email


----------



## iandm (May 23, 2011)

ellados said:


> I know of someone who does imports, not sure of what fixed charges there are though.
> If you are interested then please send me a pm / or email


If you could send details that would be great. Thanks, iandm


----------



## dave&carrie (Oct 20, 2010)

I think you are talking about algysautos-cyprus.com. This is not a recommendation, I have no experience with them.

Dave


----------



## ellados (Dec 8, 2010)

iandm said:


> If you could send details that would be great. Thanks, iandm


Sorry for delay in getting back
I'd recommend having a chat with Paul in Pissouri, 99968337.
Hope he can help.


----------

